# Ridgid R2200 for table use?



## VtGeezer (Oct 24, 2014)

Still trying to decide on a fixed-base router for table use (I already have a Craftsman table, #25483.) Today, at my local HD, I was impressed by the 2HP Ridgid R2200 - it does include above-table adj wrench, which fits over the adj shaft, not into it - so the shaft itself cannot fill up with sawdust.
However, looking at customer reviews of this router on HomeDepot's website, two owners warn against using it in a table, saying that "when you turn the above-table handle clockwise, the torque of the clockwise turn disengages the holding tab from the slot causing the router to fall" - as in, to the workbench or floor below. One such report was a year old, but the other was posted July 28 2014, so apparently the problem, if real, didn't get fixed at all promptly.
Has this problem been reported here? Is there a workaround?
My local HD also has the 2.3HP Bosch MRP23EVS, but it's $40 more.
The Craftsman 2768 can only be adjusted from under the table, but costs $85 less than the Ridgid. And the 2768 uses a toggle switch for power on-off, which should be completely immune to dust. Is not having to reach in under the table for height adjustments really worth $85 (or more)?
Thanks...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

VtGeezer said:


> Still trying to decide on a fixed-base router for table use (I already have a Craftsman table, #25483.) Today, at my local HD, I was impressed by the 2HP Ridgid R2200 - it does include above-table adj wrench, which fits over the adj shaft, not into it - so the shaft itself cannot fill up with sawdust.
> However, looking at customer reviews of this router on HomeDepot's website, two owners warn against using it in a table, saying that "when you turn the above-table handle clockwise, the torque of the clockwise turn disengages the holding tab from the slot causing the router to fall" - as in, to the workbench or floor below. One such report was a year old, but the other was posted July 28 2014, so apparently the problem, if real, didn't get fixed at all promptly.
> Has this problem been reported here? Is there a workaround?
> My local HD also has the 2.3HP Bosch MRP23EVS, but it's $40 more.
> ...


how's this w/ free shipping and no tax...

http://www.cpooutlets.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-cpooutlets-Site/default/Search-Show?q=1617


----------



## VtGeezer (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks for suggesting CPO Outlets. Poking around a little, I discovered that they have the newer MRx23 models too, and their price for a "refurbished" version of the same model I saw at HD falls midway between the Craftsman 2768 and the Ridgid R2200.
One more question: On their own website, CPO says "Please note however that reconditioned units received from the manufacturer may or may not include accessories shown with this listing." On eBay, their Buy It Now price for the same reconditioned item is a few dollars higher, but there's no disclaimer about possibly missing accessories. Replacing collets, wrenches, etc could quickly get pricey - how often do they not come through with a recond'd router? (In other words, is the higher eBay price a good investment in 'insurance"?)
Thanks again,
Irv


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

send the seller a note in Ebay Irv... they are usually pretty good about a quick turn around on emails and should answer all of your questions...


----------



## Messy (Oct 27, 2014)

VtGeezer said:


> Thanks for suggesting CPO Outlets. Poking around a little, I discovered that they have the newer MRx23 models too, and their price for a "refurbished" version of the same model I saw at HD falls midway between the Craftsman 2768 and the Ridgid R2200.
> One more question: On their own website, CPO says "Please note however that reconditioned units received from the manufacturer may or may not include accessories shown with this listing." On eBay, their Buy It Now price for the same reconditioned item is a few dollars higher, but there's no disclaimer about possibly missing accessories. Replacing collets, wrenches, etc could quickly get pricey - how often do they not come through with a recond'd router? (In other words, is the higher eBay price a good investment in 'insurance"?)
> Thanks again,
> Irv


I have used CPO for refurbished tools. The manufacturer ships to you. The tool doesn't ship from CPO.
I have never had an issue with anything missing. Once a tool arrived pretty badly beaten up but that was the fault of UPS.
Customer Service at CPO was outstanding arranging a replacement. 
Shopping at CPO is painless.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

VtGeezer said:


> One more question: On their own website, CPO says "Please note however that reconditioned units received from the manufacturer may or may not include accessories shown with this listing."
> Irv


hasn't happened yet...
stuff missing that is...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got the Ridgid R2930 combo kit, and it's all I run in my table. It looks like it has the same clamp set up, but not sure. But my router stays in the table, and I've done quite a bit of heavy work on it and it has NEVER fallen out. I stand by all my Ridgid tools. And I have a few!! ;o)


----------



## VtGeezer (Oct 24, 2014)

"Hasn't happened yet."
That's the reassurance I needed. Just finished placing my order, and I'm looking forward to mounting a like-new Bosch in my table.
Thanks again to everybody who chimed in - sure glad I found this forum!
Irv


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

VtGeezer said:


> "Hasn't happened yet."
> That's the reassurance I needed. Just finished placing my order, and I'm looking forward to mounting a like-new Bosch in my table.
> Thanks again to everybody who chimed in - sure glad I found this forum!
> Irv


and you are going to find that Bosch CS is outstanding if you ever need them...


----------



## Germanrockit (Oct 22, 2014)

*Bosch Model # MRC23EVSK*

Home Depot and Amazon have $50 off select Bosch tools. The Bosch Model # 1617EVSPK is not on there with a price tag of $199 (amazon) with a fixed and plunge base. The Bosch Model # MRC23EVSK with both bases and is priced at $273 at HD. The price drops to $223 after the $50 discount.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The new Bosch is really very nice. I know with the 1617 you can use the fixed base under the table and it works as a lift (with a little key you need to order). I believe the new one has the same utility. I like the Bosch and have two of the 1617s. The MRC23EVSK has a work light (LED) and switch on the handle, which is nice, although you'll quickly find a switch on the table or a foot switch is easier to handle. But the handle switch is really great for plunge routing. I'm not much for used or reconditioned tools and prefer to buy new. Getting older and just want to make stuff, not fool around fixing tools, or even taking a chance on having to do so. However, to each his own.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm not much for used or reconditioned tools and prefer to buy new. Getting older and just want to make stuff, not fool around fixing tools, or even taking a chance on having to do so. However, to each his own.


that is all I purchase... reconditioned....
excellent track record from Bosch...


----------

